
Something Is Wrong with the Internet - focodev
https://medium.com/@jamesbridle/something-is-wrong-on-the-internet-c39c471271d2
======
mito88
"...Someone or something or some combination of people and things is using
YouTube to systematically frighten, traumatise, and abuse children,
automatically and at scale, and it forces me to question my own beliefs about
the internet, at every level..."

are the gods conspiring?

------
slater
(2017)

